# resizing photos to 75K



## babyblues

For those of you who post in the classifieds: How do you whittle the photo size down to 75K without resizing the photo so small you lose alot of detail? I've got some photos that I've cropped and resized and they're still waaaaayyyyyyy too big but I don't want to resize their dimensions any smaller.


----------



## alphageek

There is several ways to do this.

For just a few you could use this online service: http://www.picresize.com/

Otherwise, there is several good windows applications - my favorite is irfanview.  It can do simple resizes or batchs .  http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Dudley Young

You need to keep the physical size and change the pixel dimensions.


----------



## DSurette

If you have Picasa installed on your computer just email the picture to yourself via Picasa.  It automatically resized the image to a smaller file size.  Picasa is a free download from Google.


----------



## MesquiteMan

babyblues said:


> For those of you who post in the classifieds: How do you whittle the photo size down to 75K without resizing the photo so small you lose alot of detail? I've got some photos that I've cropped and resized and they're still waaaaayyyyyyy too big but I don't want to resize their dimensions any smaller.



If this is for the classifieds and are not in a huge hurry, you may want to hold off a little.  We are working on new classifieds rules and part of them will do away with the size restriction.


----------



## sbwertz

DSurette said:


> If you have Picasa installed on your computer just email the picture to yourself via Picasa. It automatically resized the image to a smaller file size. Picasa is a free download from Google.


 
This is a simple and elegant solution.  Don't know why I never thought of it!  I use a little free utility (image resizer) but this is much simpler.  (and I are a komputer konsultent, I are!)


----------



## babyblues

MesquiteMan said:


> If this is for the classifieds and are not in a huge hurry, you may want to hold off a little.  We are working on new classifieds rules and part of them will do away with the size restriction.



OK, when do you think those rules will take effect?


----------



## Sylvanite

If you happen to have some version of Adobe Photoshop (including Photoshop Elements), check out Photoshop Tip #1 - Saving Images for the Web for a step-by-step guide.  As others have mentioned, there are several freeware programs that will do jpeg compression.  The exact process will be different, but hopefully similar in nature.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Rangertrek

Get a copy of 'fastimageresizer' from the web.  Its FREE!  It can resize single or multiple pics, and there options for the sizes.  Fast and reliable, easy to use.

Better yet, try this link.
http://adionsoft.net/fastimageresize/FastImageResizer.exe


----------

